# Spray foam that hardens



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

My coop is split into two rooms. My chickens are getting through cracks in the wall separating the rooms.

Is there something I can spray in the cracks between the rooms that will harden so they can't get through?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

man they must be big cracks! If a chicken can fit. I would use some scrap wood, cardboard,chicken wire, sticks /twigs what ever I found laying around. even plastic trash bags stapled up around the bottom might work.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree, those must be some huge cracks.
If you spray foam in them, the chickens will eat it. For some reason, chickens love to peck at foam.
Fix it right=fix it once.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Remember chicken bodies aren't as big as they look. I was surprised to see mama black australorps with wide bottoms squeeze through a three inch gap. I should very said gaps in construction not cracks.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

The best expanding foam on the market is Great Stuff Pro. It will expand to fill cracks up to 2 inches wide, but getting it to setup and stick in a 2 inch gap takes a LOT of practice. Each can of foam runs about $20. The gun you will need to buy to dispense the pro version of great stuff runs about $50 and has to be cleaned with Dow Chemical Pro Tool Cleaner at $7 a can after each use. Once you put a can on the gun (foam or cleaner), it can not be removed from the gun and reused - the can will be depressurized at removal. You can not store the gun without cleaning it - or you will have foam dry in your gun and ruin it. Once the foam dries, even pure acetone will not remove it well enough to save the gun. I've been there and ruined two guns. It works great for insulating around windows, doors, and hard to reach corners in construction - but expanding foam is not the answer you are looking for. 

I have no idea how it would affect the chickens (probably not good) but it won't even do the job you are after. I hope you find a good and cost effective solution to your issue!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a similar issue. A few of our floor boards in my coop dried to inch wide gaps and I lose all our wood chips out the gaps. Now Im stuck putting hay down and it's not as good as deep chips. I'm wondering the same thing. I need something that will harden more than foam stuff. 
Almost thinking about putting concrete into the cracks. 
Hmm.


----------



## gridrunner (Jul 14, 2014)

farmgal said:


> I have a similar issue. A few of our floor boards in my coop dried to inch wide gaps and I lose all our wood chips out the gaps. Now Im stuck putting hay down and it's not as good as deep chips. I'm wondering the same thing. I need something that will harden more than foam stuff.
> Almost thinking about putting concrete into the cracks.
> Hmm.


Why not put down linoleum on the floor, keeps it smooth and easy to clean, and will stop your chips from falling through.


----------

